# Wheres the cheapest place to by contiboard



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

does anyone now where i can get cheap conti-board?: victory:


----------



## Connor_123 (Jan 15, 2009)

Checked B&Q?


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

savoy timber - one in southport, preston and wigan


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Savoy is more expensive than B&Q.


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

Meko said:


> Savoy is more expensive than B&Q.



the wigan one is far cheaper than the bnq in wigan, but there shite at getting measurements right - had trim it myself few times


----------



## domnjerry (Feb 3, 2010)

*Savoy*

a Savoy in blackpool on talbot rd nr trainstation just after bingo place


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

dannyj said:


> the wigan one is far cheaper than the bnq in wigan, but there shite at getting measurements right - had trim it myself few times


bloody typical then! it's the one in Preston that's more expensive than B&Q.. and they deliver as well which helps.


----------



## Baldus (Jan 6, 2010)

Try Wickes,just made a 6ftx2ftx2ft viv in Beech contiboard cost me £63 for all the wood needed which includes a solid back not hardboard,bought 6mm toughened glass from local glazier for £12.
Cost me approx£120 to get it up and running with mat stat ceramic holder an bulb,the spare offcuts of contiboard have made a 2ftx2ft shelter also.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Baldus said:


> Try Wickes,just made a 6ftx2ftx2ft viv in Beech contiboard cost me £63 for all the wood needed which includes a solid back not hardboard,bought 6mm toughened glass from local glazier for £12.
> Cost me approx£120 to get it up and running with mat stat ceramic holder an bulb,the spare offcuts of contiboard have made a 2ftx2ft shelter also.


you got 6mm toughened glass big enough to fit a 6x2x2 viv for £12?

fancy sharing the secret? lol

which company was that?

cheers


----------



## waynenoonan1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

MKM do the white 8x4 sheet conti board for 25 quid inc VAT


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

LOL i too was also just wondering this....................and there was me thinking glass is normally the thing that costs the most!




volly said:


> you got 6mm toughened glass big enough to fit a 6x2x2 viv for £12?
> 
> fancy sharing the secret? lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Baldus (Jan 6, 2010)

A glazier in North Wales,he cut it for me off some glass offcuts,he usually has lots of offcuts he makes up his own windows etc and has lots of insurance work.


----------



## richard140804 (Feb 14, 2012)

Does that MKM deliver?


----------



## NikDan (Aug 31, 2013)

Don't know if you have a maxwells by you they do it 8ft h 32" w for £12 white or £15.50 in wood effects you can also get larger sizes.


----------



## NikDan (Aug 31, 2013)

Breadrun said:


> LOL i too was also just wondering this....................and there was me thinking glass is normally the thing that costs the most!


I just got 4 bits of toughened viv glass smoothed of edges 40cm x 35cm for £12 something. If you need a number that delivers pm me


----------

